# URGENT: Temporary home for 2 cuddly cats needed in London!



## grdesmarais (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm in a bit of a bind. I have to go back to Canada for 2-3 months while my work visa gets processed. A friend of mine had agreed to look after my two cats while I was gone (with a bit of compensation) - but she just backed out this morning!

View media item 74690View media item 74689View media item 74688
I leave on August 6th (just over a week) so I'm panicking! I really need to find a foster/temporary home for my cats. They are Zaphod (ginger, curious male) and Quorra (all black, shy female) - I've had them since they were 7 weeks old, so rehoming them permanently isn't an option. I love them too dearly!

I've tried contacting catteries but they are full up and won't take them. I could fly them back to Canada and then fly them back to the UK when I come back, but that would be quite uncomfortable/distressing for them and would cost >£1000. It's my very last option.

If someone here could take care of them for a few months, I would be forever grateful - compensation can definitely be arranged (expenses + a little for your time and effort).

Sorry to bother you all with this, but I don't know where else to turn.
Yours in hope,

Gabrielle


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm really sorry I am unable to help, but I am bumping up your thread in the hope someone reads it and is a position to help you - good luck x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I have no idea where you are in London, but this cattery is huge, might be worth seeing if they have space?
http://www.aveylanecattery.co.uk/


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a friend who helps (or used to help?) in a large cattery in Crystal Palace area...I will contact her; but of course, as luck would have it, it's peak holiday season right now )) so a cattery may be totally impossible to find...they do look like a gorgeous pair tho'. Your friend must surely realise that she has really left you high and dry? Of course, if she's not a full-time animal owner she probably doesn't realise what she is putting you thro'


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope you find somewhere for them. What a dilemma!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you giving up your flat...otherwise, you could try to get a daily cat sitter/feeder. I just contacted my friend and her cattery is full until just before Christmas, then full again over Christmas. If you are keeping your flat on and there are two of them to keep each other company, they would be fine. Also it's a bit of security having someone to check on your flat daily too...just a thought. Whereabouts are you in London?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Can you not get someone to live in while you're away?
Where in London are you?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

lisa0307 said:


> Can you not get someone to live in while you're away?
> Where in London are you?


Yes, this!
It would be pretty easy to get a live in pet sitter for any London area
www.mindmyhouse.com
www.housecarers.com


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

How are you going to sort out payment if either of the cats become ill while you're away....I know it's only 3/4 months but these things happen when you least expect them to....not many would be able to afford vet bills for another persons cats and their own.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I had really thought this was quite urgent but as OP has not been back, I'm sort of thinking that arrangements have now been made, and help is no longer required?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

lisa0307 said:


> How are you going to sort out payment if either of the cats become ill while you're away....I know it's only 3/4 months but these things happen when you least expect them to....not many would be able to afford vet bills for another persons cats and their own.


I'd want to know that they were insured, or that OP had a financial arrangement with a vet during her absence.


----------

